# Streaming samples from SSD's via a USB3 docking station?



## cato (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, quick question, how would plugging in a couple of these USB 3.0 docking stations into a Mac Pro 5,1 with my SSD drives work when it comes to working with sample instruments like Spitfire Albion in my projects? Will I come across lots of issues?



Or this one?

https://www.megamac.com/products/owc-drive-dock-usb-3-0-owcu3drvdck2

Would love to use Thunderbolt, but obviously the 5,1 Mac Pro's don't support that...


----------



## christianb (Oct 4, 2018)

I've also wondered about performance differences. (USB Vs TB) It 'seems' that even with all four drives chugging away at top speed, it would still be within USB 3's capabilities. I have looked at this one...

https://www.sabrent.com/product/DS-...rd-drive-ssd-docking-station-fan/#description

...several times. Ended up buying an Akitio 4 drive mini instead  but I keep coming back to this as a possible future SD backup solution. (once ssd's drop a lot lower in price-I need about 7TB at the moment)


christianb


----------



## cato (Oct 4, 2018)

I just took a look at it - looks great! Will have to try that out, not the end of the world if it doesn't work as it's only around £60. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cato (Oct 4, 2018)

@christianb I just saw this. Do you know much about it and, if so, do you think this would also be a good alternative to running my SSD's on my Mac Pro mid-2010 via USB3? I'm assuming I can find an adaptor from USB-C / Thunderbolt 3 to USB3 of course...

https://www.megamac.com/collections/2-5-drive-enclosures/products/akitio-thunder3-quad-4-bay-enclosure-for-2-5-and-3-5-drives-with-thunderbolt-3-usb-c-port-supporting-usb-3-1-gen-1-t3q-t3dias-aktu


----------



## christianb (Oct 5, 2018)

hey cato.
Didn't do much research on that one as I wanted the smaller footprint of the 2.5" only.
Ended up with the "akitio thunder2 quad mini" which is, I believe, discontinued. 
I do however wish I had ponied up a few more sheckles for the 'thunder3' as it has a separate display port out. 
(handy for iMacs w/ only two TB ports)

Don't know about the cables. Can't keep track anymore.

If you end up trying the sorbent, please leave a quick review. I've been dubious about the ones it has on amazon. Then again, I'm dubious of everything on the internet these days. 

good luck

christianb


----------

